
Making every developer more productive with Visual Studio 2019 - LyalinDotCom
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2018/12/04/making-every-developer-more-productive-with-visual-studio-2019/
======
kristianp
I hope it doesn't use much more memory than VS2017. Upgrading from VS 2015 to
2017 with a large web project slowed my machine to a crawl at times, requiring
an upgrade to 16GB of RAM.

